# Topics > Space >  ARAMIES, German Research Center for Artificial Intelligence, Germany

## Airicist

ARAMIES, Ambulating Robot for Autonomous Martian Investigation, Exploration and Science

Developer - German Research Center for Artificial Intelligence

Home page - robotik.dfki-bremen.de/en/research/robot-systems/aramies.html

----------


## Airicist

Aramies Robot (1)

Apr 11, 2006

----------


## Airicist

Aramies Robot (2)

Apr 11, 2006

----------


## Airicist

Aramies Robot (3)

Apr 11, 2006

----------

